# lav faucets cf??



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

I am just geeting my company started, and am trying to figure out what my base line fixtures will be. I have always been a Delta fan, good product for money and wouldn't kill your reg or hit ya callbacks. However kitchen faucets I am still looking as well. I still like Delta tub/shower, but the lavs I get at Fergies have a terrible poput to much plastic. and the new kitchen faucets you know. However my other supplier is tring to push these cleveland faucet group fixtures on me. I don't know anything about them and couldn't find anything on here so I thought I would ask thxs.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

I've never heard of cleveland faucets. If they have a ceramic cartridge I would probably stay away from them. Ceramic is smooth but one little spec of dirt and they leak. I still prefer Delta for lav faucets and Moen for kitchen faucets. I havent had many problems with the plastic pop-ups, although I still prefer brass.


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

I have'nt really had any problems with the pop ups yet. Just don't like the direction there heading. Kitchen faucets I am at a loss. I will probably stick with delta for now. The Kohler I consider unrepairable for practical purposes. Parts that happen to be readily available don't usually fix it and I end replacing after wasting my time at the repair. Moen faucet handle set screws are stuck 9 out of 10 times here. I figured these cleavelands were junk there cheap, but supposedly it is a division of moen so don't know


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

if your lookin for for 1 year faucets, think Matco Norca


----------



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

Shop I used to work at put Cleavland faucets in all the rentals. Cartridge is all plastic and o-rings. Mildly a POS but I have seen worse:whistling2:


----------

